# FS: Tivo HD w/ upgraded HD



## ampsonic (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello,

I have decided to cut the cable cord, as I hate Comcast with a fiery passion. 

I have a Tivo HD that I upgraded to a 500gb HD. I will also include the original HD if you like. 

Pricing is confusing on these upgraded units, make a fair offer and I'm sure we can work something out. 

Unit is in perfect working condition. Any questions, let me know.


----------



## ampsonic (Oct 29, 2005)

How about $125 shipped?


----------



## j'ray (Nov 30, 2010)

pm'd


----------



## ampsonic (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry, it seems I can't send PM's yet. This does not have a lifetime, but you could add one yourself! $125 for the unit w/ upgraded HD!


----------



## derin (Dec 1, 2010)

that isn't fair for that cost without warranty ...


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

derin said:


> that isn't fair for that cost without warranty ...


So don't buy it. Doesnt seem like much money to me.


----------

